# 08 Roubaix's and Tarmac's



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

Anyone have some inside info on these models? I have seen a leaked PDF on a great deal of other Specialized 08 models but nothing on this. When do they usually release info on next years stuff?


----------



## stumpy_steve (Nov 5, 2006)

It should be released after the dealer show in Utah in July. Expect to see them then, but not to ride up to November...


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

*Aaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.......*

Who cares about them things.......

It's ALL about the Langster's & TriCross Singlespeed this year!!!


----------



## sbthaut (Apr 17, 2007)

BAH I say to you...


----------



## woogie11 (Jul 16, 2006)

Tarmac SL2. Rep is telling me it's "stupid fast and really expensive." He says it's going to be much stiffer without sacrificing that much ride quality. Don't know if you saw their new TT bike but, I bet whatever it is it will look Cerveloish.


----------



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

sbthaut said:


> Anyone have some inside info on these models? I have seen a leaked PDF on a great deal of other Specialized 08 models but nothing on this. When do they usually release info on next years stuff?


Where can i see this pdf of new Spesh bikes for 2008 please?

Also - the new Tarmac SL is different - the head tube is tapered like the Cannondale and 08 Madone - expect this to be a new trend to get stiffer front ends. Also the seat stays are straighter to make them lighter, while I think they will also have asymetrical chainstays.


----------



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

The new SL 2 can be seen if you look at Boonen's new bike, but its not much of an upgrade on the current SL. The thing with boonens bike is it comes from a custom mould so its not likely to be a true representation. I would expect asymetrical chain stays and flared head tube. Beyond an integrated seat post - not sure what they can do to it


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

woollyjoe said:


> Where can i see this pdf of new Spesh bikes for 2008 please?


http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=06C7960B14576A7C

This does not have the full line up, notably excluding Tarmac/Roubaix


----------



## P.D.E. (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.velonews.com/tech/report/articles/12501.0.html


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

That is the first thing I've seen with more information. Nice!


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## lnd (Jan 3, 2005)

Right here: '08 product launch from CN

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/features/specialized_tarmac_launch07


----------



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

the difference in 9 sp and 10speed is down to the chain width which is narrower. As such the chain is different and so is the cassette as it actually takes up less space than the 9 speed cassette. 

The rear mech and STI's will also need changing because they are pre programmed to operate 9 or 10 gears only and move the mexhs a set amount.

The crank and front mech don't need changing as the width of the teeth are still the same and the front mech hasn't changed - it still has 2 gears and is fully adjustable - you should be able to get silky smooth shifting despite there being a slightly bigger gap between front cogs, so technically you just need a new right hand side STI ;-)

The brakes are brakes - they'll all work with anything as normal. 

As a suggestion, you could change all the DA groupset for Ultegra which is just as good and less than half the price, and sell the 9sp DA group on Ebay - it would get decent money!


----------



## woollyjoe (May 15, 2007)

and there is a new Ultegra SL which will make Ultegra normal cheaper and is lighter


----------



## GordonH (Aug 1, 2007)

*08 Roubaix*

my understanding is that there will not be major changes with the Roubaix for 2008


----------

